# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần mua máy tiện mini

## 0979012168

em đang cần 1 chiếc máy tiện mini về để làm diy, làm các đồ nhỏ bác nào có show hình em xem cái ạ
em xin cảm ơn

----------


## nghiaaudio

> em đang cần 1 chiếc máy tiện mini về để làm diy, làm các đồ nhỏ bác nào có show hình em xem cái ạ
> em xin cảm ơn


Chào Bạn... Mình có 1 con mini Cũng ít sử dụng nếu bạn cần mình để lại cho...Mình không biết đăng ảnh lên đây .Nếu bạn Muốn xem Kết bạn Zalo mình gởi cho.....Nếu Ưng ý giá ra đi em nó là 5 triệu , không bao xếp...

----------


## Thaihamy

Mình cũng có 1 con, giá khoảng 15tr. Lhe 097. Năm không 53. Bốn 0 3

----------


## Sadsky

> Chào Bạn... Mình có 1 con mini Cũng ít sử dụng nếu bạn cần mình để lại cho...Mình không biết đăng ảnh lên đây .Nếu bạn Muốn xem Kết bạn Zalo mình gởi cho.....Nếu Ưng ý giá ra đi em nó là 5 triệu , không bao xếp...


B cho xin số zalo

----------


## fucBD

Trích dẫn Gửi bởi nghiaaudio Xem bài viết
Chào Bạn... Mình có 1 con mini Cũng ít sử dụng nếu bạn cần mình để lại cho...Mình không biết đăng ảnh lên đây .Nếu bạn Muốn xem Kết bạn Zalo mình gởi cho.....Nếu Ưng ý giá ra đi em nó là 5 triệu , không bao xếp...

Bạn ở đâu vậy ?

----------


## GORLAK

Đang có 1 con mini chống tâm 450, điện chạy biến tần đang xài, quan tâm zalo nhé bác.

----------


## min

> Chào Bạn... Mình có 1 con mini Cũng ít sử dụng nếu bạn cần mình để lại cho...Mình không biết đăng ảnh lên đây .Nếu bạn Muốn xem Kết bạn Zalo mình gởi cho.....Nếu Ưng ý giá ra đi em nó là 5 triệu , không bao xếp...


Con này bán chưa Bác,chưa cho mình xin liên hệ,thèm quá

----------


## MinhPT

> Con này bán chưa Bác,chưa cho mình xin liên hệ,thèm quá


Mình có con máy tiện tàu, trước mua 14-15 triệu, giờ bán dưới nửa giá, xem máy ở HN

----------


## Xin xin

Có bác nào còn máy bán nữa không vậy?

----------


## Hoangphuc9425

Mình cũng cần mua 1 máy tiện mini đã qua sử dụng ạ.Mình ở biên hòa

----------


## legiao

bán máy tiện mini cnc nè vào xem zalo 0975661008

----------


## Hoangphuc9425

up.cần tìm máy tiện cơ mini cũ ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> bán máy tiện mini cnc nè vào xem zalo 0975661008


Bác cho e giá và hình vào zalo 0919190100 nhe

----------


## huan3c

> Trích dẫn Gửi bởi nghiaaudio Xem bài viết
> Chào Bạn... Mình có 1 con mini Cũng ít sử dụng nếu bạn cần mình để lại cho...Mình không biết đăng ảnh lên đây .Nếu bạn Muốn xem Kết bạn Zalo mình gởi cho.....Nếu Ưng ý giá ra đi em nó là 5 triệu , không bao xếp...
> 
> Bạn ở đâu vậy ?


máy còn không  a

----------

